# How Do I Get My Social Security Number?



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi gang,

Hope you're all ok. 
We finally found a lovely house in Calahonda.However, whilst my parents have been getting settled in there, I've been in the UK (freezing) looking after my Aunt who's ill and taking my A Level Spanish lessons but I have a job interview with Club La Costa in Mijas next Friday BUT I need a social security number etc.
I DO have my N I E number but that's not enough . Can anyone advise me if it's possible to get my paperwork in time (i dont get into Spain until next Tuesday)
Many thanks
Mark


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean by a Social Security number. Please advise. For a job interview all you would need is a NIE. 

Good luck at Club La Costa - nice if aged resort


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

All we did was went in the soc. sec. office took a ticket , got called ,said we wanted soc. sec. nos', handed over passport / or residencia, walked out with 3 nos. 10mins. Must be a record.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gus, what is the Spanish for this and is it the same as your NIE/NIF or CIF or SIP or ....... 

Perhaps it is not required in Valencia or Andalucia where I would have thought I would have needed one/heard about it etc etc. 

I am not sure even what it could be used for! Why not just the NIE/NIF? 

TIA


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It was a social security number they wanted from my son when they wouldnt make him an appointment at the hospital. I went to the health centre in my local town and they gave him one!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh, know I see and agree .....and have one. SIP in the CV 

BUT ...why on this sweet planet would he need one for an interview?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Número de seguridad social or de afiliación. Yes, equivalent to UK national insurance no. You need one to work here. Normally for a full-time job the employer will get it.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

markfuengirola said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> We finally found a lovely house in Calahonda.However, whilst my parents have been getting settled in there, I've been in the UK (freezing) looking after my Aunt who's ill and taking my A Level Spanish lessons but I have a job interview with Club La Costa in Mijas next Friday BUT I need a social security number etc.
> ...


I suspect they need your UK NI number as they pay you via a cheque that you have to mail to your UK bank. (last I heard)
So call them and ask if this is correct as you will not (as far as I know) get a Spanish NI number without first working here on a legal contract/becoming self employed.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

BTW Mark you never received the info from here/me


----------

